# DRI - Member resale / transfer



## RuralEngineer (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought 3500 points from another DRI member and had them transferred into my account this year.  Prior to the transfer the original owner paid the maintenance fees for 2012.  I now also have a bill for the 2012 maintenance fees.  Is this just an oversight by DRI?


----------



## fluke (Jul 7, 2012)

RuralEngineer said:


> I bought 3500 points from another DRI member and had them transferred into my account this year.  Prior to the transfer the original owner paid the maintenance fees for 2012.  I now also have a bill for the 2012 maintenance fees.  Is this just an oversight by DRI?



Depends - did you verify that the maintenence fees were really paid prior to transfer ( I suspect they weren't if DRI is sending you a bill)?  

Was anything signed by the previous owner that you were not responsible for the fees (sales agrrement or anything else)?  

If you went through a closing service they invariably verify (usually with a standard form) who is paying which maintenence fees.  If you have something signed by the previous owner I would call DRI and find out what department you need to fax it to.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 13, 2012)

You have more faith in DRI than I do.  Their financial department has had their ups and downs.  I remember one year I got a M/F bill for a DRI resort I didn't even own!  Yes!   My name and address was on the bill.  I wonder how this will turn out.  Doesn't DRI have a transfer fee (yet)?


----------



## fluke (Jul 14, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> You have more faith in DRI than I do.  Their financial department has had their ups and downs.



Not really but I think either way if you had a signed document stating you were not responsible for the 2012 MF they should fix it.  Either go after the other guy or credit your account.

Come to think of it you are probably right.  I suspect DRI wouldn't let the transfer go through if they didn't already have the MFs paid.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 21, 2012)

*Cleared Up*

DRI resolved the problem after several phone calls.

Stephen


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like someone is trying to please their customers.


----------



## fluke (Jul 22, 2012)

I think DRI always eventually gets it right but I think it usually is harder than it should be.  You generally have to elevate a problem above the first line of customer service.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 22, 2012)

Last February we bought a DRI timeshare at the Point at Poipu. DRI signed the form to verify that all the fees had been paid and that the account was in good standing. Over two months after closing, DRI still had not completed the ownership transfer. Calls from us and the escrow agent couldn't get any information to explain the delay. Finally, the seller got a letter from DRI saying they wouldn't complete the transfer until the seller paid the entire water intrusion assessment, even though the 2012 installment had been paid. I went ahead and paid for the seller (since I knew I'd have to pay eventually), and the transfer finally went through. 

If you're crazy enough to buy a week at the Point at Poipu (I admit to being crazy  ), make sure the seller has paid the entire balance of the water intrusion assessment.


----------

